# Ausschanklizenz : Cafe



## Nils Hitze (25. Juni 2004)

So rein interessehalber mal, kennt sich jemand mit den 
Bestimmungen zur Eröffnung eines neuen Cafes aus ?

Also was für Lizenzen / Ausbildungen man braucht oder
ob man da relativ einfach drauf los werkeln kann ?!

Nils


----------



## BSA (25. Juni 2004)

He He!

Ich meine ich bin nicht vom Fach, aber ich denke du musst nur nen Gewerbeschein haben, was weiß ich Gewerbe anmelden und los geworkt....

Aber verlass dich bitte nicht auf meine Aussage!


----------



## dwsklee (20. Juli 2004)

Ganz so einfach ist das nicht du solltenst Dich erst mal beim Gewerbeamt erkundigen ob es überhaupt erlaubt wird das Du ein Cafe (dort) aufmachst und dann solltest du dich erkundigen was die Gewerbeanmeldung kostet. Weiter bekommst Du dann vom Gewerbeamt gesagt welche Unterlagen du benötigst und ob Du überhaup das Gewerbe betreiben darfst. 
Gr. DWSklee


----------



## won_gak (20. Juli 2004)

Mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst du auch ein Gesundheitszeugnis brauchen und eine Bestätigung, dass du an einem Lehrgang für Hygiene teilgenommen hast (meistens von der IHK veranstaltet).
Dann kommt es natürlich auch auf die Stadt an (wie dwsklee schon sagte). Es kann auch solche Bestimmungen geben, dass du für eine bestimmte Anzahl von Parklätzen sorgen musst (abhängig von der Sitzplatzanzahl). Meistens brauchst du auch schon eine Immobilie, die du angeben musst. Dann sind natürlich zwei getrennte Klos nötig, Brandschutzbestimmungen etc.


----------



## OverfloOD (21. September 2004)

Oh ja Meine eltern haben 50.000 Euro in den Sand gesetzt weil der Mietvertrag beschiss war und die nette Firma die Parkplätze die für ein Cafe erforderlich waren doch nicht wirklich hatte... also entweder an den Herrn Staat 20.000 Euro für Luft (Parkplätze, die eh schon vergeben sind, allein für die nutzung) zahlen ODER den laden aufgeben! Später in Klagen und Berufungen wars dann soweit.. 50.000 Euro, ein paar Gläubiger und meine eltern ärmer... 

Zudem noch zur ausschanksteuer - selbst dafür allein dass du ausschenkst musst du NOCHMAL zahlen...! Naja meine eltern haben schon mehrere gastronomie-betriebe gehabt... ich könnt kotzen bei der deutschen rechtslage.. 

machs so wie meine eltern bzw mein stiefvater das auch das nächste mal machen will - meld dein gewerbe in luxemburg für 20 euro als gmbh an, statt in deutschland für mehrere tausend - als hauptsitz - und mach hier nur ne niederlassung.. wesentliche steuervorteile... tut mir leid aber ist so lieber herr finanzminister, du vergraulst deine bürger...


----------



## SixDark (22. September 2004)

@OverfloOD:

Das interessiert mich jetzt auch! Wie ist das mit Luxemburg? Muß es dann eine unbedingt GmbH sein? Und wie verhält sich der Staat Deutschland dazu?

@Nils:

Auf jeden Fall brauchst Du eine Erlaubnis zum Ausschank. Um diese zu bekommen mußt Du "zuverlässig" sein... Kann Dir wenn nötig auch den Gesetzestext für diesen Mist mal schreiben. Hatten wir letzten beiden Semester beim Studium, daher weiß ich das so genau. Also wer schon mal in Erscheinung getreten ist z.B. wegen verbotenem Glücksspiel, Diebstahl (auch Steuerhinterziehung etc.) oder wer Alkoholabhängig ist wird keine Erlaubnis bekommen!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Nils Hitze (29. September 2004)

Erstmal Danke für alle Tips bisher.

Ich frage lieber mal nicht was noch dazukommt wenn man PC's aufstellen möchte. Denke mal Glücksspiellizenz ist noch das Minimum.


----------



## bfsdasauge (30. September 2004)

Wenn du offene Getränke ausschenken willst, brauchst du einen Kühlschrank und zwei getrennt Spülbecken. Die Anzahl der Toilettenplätze hängt von der Anzahl der Sitzplätze ab.

Wenn du Essen verkaufen möchtest, kannst du dich schon mal seelisch auf das unerwartete Auftauchen der Lebensmittelüberwachung einstellen. Und wehe da steht der Kuchen dann nicht in einer Kühlvitrine.

Ich habe jahrelang in ehrenamtlich in verschiedenen Jugendzentren mitgearbeitet, deshalb kenn ich die Auflagen. Und die sind echt zum Kotzen.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es halt auch ned schön, wenn man Sahnetorte mit Salmonellen bekommt, oder wenn Spülmittelreste am Bierglas kleben usw. 

Ach ja und ich glaube, dass du bei einem Cafe genötigt wirst ein Kassenbuch oder einen Registrierkasse zu führen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## shastra (4. Oktober 2004)

...und dann wäre da noch was von wegen Öffnungszeiten und Lärm (Lärmschutzverordnung), der evtl. durch Musikberieselung (GEMA-Gebühren kämen auch noch!) bis auf die Straße "klingen" kann...erkundige Dich, ob und bis wann dies evtl. erlaubt ist (nette Übermieter sollten es auch sein, sonst kriegst Du evtl. von Neidern ständig das Ordnungsamt geschickt)
gruß shastra


----------



## BriXen (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe bei Google usw. schon gesucht,
aber ich finde keine Vorraussetzungen oder Preise für eine Ausschanklizens.
Genauso für Lärm- und Brandschutzbestimmungen. Wenn hier einer einen Link zu besagten Themen haette wäre ich überglücklich mich endlich mal ausreichend über diese Bereiche informieren zu können.

MfG


----------



## Admi (6. Juni 2006)

Soweit ich weiß, steht das Kriterium der Zuverlässigkeit noch in § 4 Gaststättengesetz  , was aber anscheinend in Zukunft irgendwann mal gecancelt werden soll.

http://www.bmj.bund.de/jur.php?gastg,4

Weiteres findet ihr in der jeweiligen LBO (Landesbauordnung - zB Toilettenanzahl), im BauGB (Baugesetzbuch), größere Emissionen in der TALuft und generelles in der Gewerbeordnung.
Wo genau, kann sich bei Verordnungen je nach Bundesland unterscheiden -> Landesgesetzgebung.


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. Juni 2006)

Fachliche Kompetenz(Ausbildung) brauchst du auf jeden Fall nicht ....es heisst nicht umsonst:
*Wer nichts wird, wird Wirt* ,...was ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen kann.


----------



## Admi (6. Juni 2006)

Braucht er schon, sonst wird er nicht lange Gäste haben


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juni 2006)

Sei da mal nicht so sicher...ich kenne eine Reihe von "Wirten", die keine Ahnung von dem haben, was sie tun...und das tun sie mit zumindest finanziell  beachtlichem Erfolg.

Viel mehr als gastronomische Perfektion zählen  Beziehungen, finanzieller Background, Promotion, günstige Lage, Sonnenseite und vor allem: man muss den Gästen weis machen, dass man in ist...auch wenn Leute vom Fach dabei die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen 

Wenn ich mir in Berlin so die Szenelokale anschaue: 
-Schau nach, welche Gegend grad in ist
-Such dir dort eine abrissreife Besenkammer
-Stelle ein paar hübsche Studentinnen ein
-Kaufe ein paar Kästen Bier und hole vom Recyclinghof Schrott als Innendeko
-Besorge dir eine Schubkarre, um die Kohle abzutransportieren
-und das Wichtigste: Sobald der Gewinn sein Maximum erreicht hat, veräussere die Lokalität für eine Traumsumme an einen Italiener
:suspekt:


----------



## root_alpha (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Um einen Gastronomiebetrieb eröffnen zu können, musst du erstmal einen Tageskurs in Lebensmittelhygene und Schanktechnick abschließen. Das ganze kostet dich 50,-€ bei der IHK. Die Kurse sind alle 14tage (zumindest in München).
Einen Gewerbeschein für einen Gastrobetrieb brauchst du nur wenn du eine Diskothek eröffnen willst. Da würde ich aber auch zu einer GbR oder GMBH tendieren, da ist die Absicherung für die Finanzen besser geregelt.

Was dann kommt ist klar, man suche sich eine Location und geht ran an`s Werk 

Um jetzt die Kneipe aufmachen zu können, muss die Schankanlage in technisch und Hygenisch einwandfreien Zustand sein. Wird abgenommen vom Gesundheitsamt. Die Mitarbeiter vom Amt machen auch nur ihren Job. Sie sagen Dir auf was zu achten ist und was du Verkaufen darfst oder nicht!? Hängt viel davon ab ob du z.B. eine große Küche hast oder gar keine. Bei einer Location mit 60 Plätzen brauchst du z.B schon mal drei Toilleten für die Damen und 3 für die Herren, Parkplätze sind nicht zwingend, da der standort der Location ja auch direkt an der U-Bahn sein kann oder sonst wo!?.
Bei einer Location in einem Wohngebiet solltest du im Vorfeld schon mal eine Lärmpegelmessung machen lassen, damit kannst du schon im vorfeld ärger mit den Nachbarn abgrenzen, kostet dich so an die 600,-€.
Solltest du Dj`s oder Musik abspielen so will da auch die Gema was sehen, also Anmelden.
Deine Angestellten sollten einen Sozialversicherungsausweiß besitzen und ein Gesundheitszeugniss vom Amtsartzt haben.

Das ist mal so das grobe, wenn noch fragen offen sind kannst dich gerne per mail bei mir melden, da ich/wir einen Gastrobetrieb betreiben.


----------



## berlin1350 (10. Februar 2010)

also zu dem luxemburg-gmbh-gründung thema ist zu sagen:

Firmengründung und Steuern in Luxmeburg
in Kooperation mit der Aussenhandelsstelle Brüssel
© AUSSENWIRTSCHAFT ÖSTERREICH (AWO)
 Luxemburg - Rechtsgrundlagen 
 Übersicht über das Rechtssystem in Luxemburg 


Gesellschaftsrecht in Luxemburg
 Luxemburg - Gesellschaftsrecht 
 Guter Überblick über das Gesellschaftsrecht und das Gründungsprozedere in Luxemburg 

 AG - Gründung in Luxemburg 
 Für die Gründung einer Aktiengesellschaft sind mindestens zwei Gesellschafter (natürliche oder juristische Personen) notwendig, die auch beide Ausländer sein können bzw. in Luxemburg nicht ansässig sein müssen. 

 GmbH-Gründung in Luxemburg 
 Die Zahl der Gesellschafter beträgt mindestens 1 (s.a.r.l. unipersonnelle) und maximal 40. Das Stammkapital muss mindestens 12.394,68 EUR betragen, voll gezeichnet und eingezahlt sein. Das Gesetz vom 28. Dezember 1992 hat die Möglichkeit der Gründung einer Einmanngesellschaft eingeführt, die den gleichen Prinzipien wie die der GmbH unterliegt.


----------

